# IGF protocol



## Beejis60 (Jan 10, 2011)

For those of you with PWO IGF experience, what do you like for your PWO meal when taking this?  I've seen dozens of different response, am just curious.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

I like 33.3mcg PWO immediately with my shake... and then my normal post-meal which is very high protein, complex carbs, olive oil.

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate olive oil but I get your message.  Thanks.


----------

